# Anyone out there own a Titanio XS?



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

The big five-oh (50th) B-day is coming up and Daddy wants a new toy. Steel rider so no carbon or alu for me. Always wanted a De Rosa to round out the big 3 (I have a Colnago Tecnos and a Pinarello Opera). Any personal anecdotes to share?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Corum or Primato..

EDIT: Put the 2k you will save towards the group and hoops..


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Or really treat yourself and buy a Pegoretti.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*It's on my short list*



ClassicSteel71 said:


> Or really treat yourself and buy a Pegoretti.


Peg' is also under consideration (stainless steel anyone?)

I would have to put in an order right now, for delivery in early 2012.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Titanio XS is very high on my wishlist too. First I'll get myself (Neo) Primato and than it's XS time


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Corum or Primato..
> 
> EDIT: Put the 2k you will save towards the group and hoops..


I agree.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

After riding a Litespeed Tuscany and a Merckx Titanium ax, I must say I wouldn't race out to look for a DeRosa titanium. Very nice bikes, but didn't really knock me out with ride quality. There is a new member in our group with a silver 1995 DeRosa titanium he is building out, and he assures me a ride in a week or two, so we'll see. Personally, I have two DeRosas on their way back from Bavaria after our family vacation. A Primato and a Replica 65. The Primato is already earmarked for a friend, and what a ride! It is made from Columbus EL OS. I rode that bike a fair amount in the Bavarian Alps, and let's just say the bike's motor ran out of gas way before the bike did.


----------

